# Need help with matte topcoat!



## Mookit (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello everyone, I am Mookit and I JUST joined this forum! You see, I am in great need of advise on my nail polish!

I have a few NYC In A Minute Quick Dry colours that I like to use, and sometimes I slap on some NYC Matte Me Crazy topcoat to get that matte finish. HOWEVER, it doesn't seem to be working properly! Whenever I apply the mattifying topcoat, it leaved crazy streaks in my coloured nail polish - couple pictures attached, its hard to see but its there and it looks terrible in person!

I've researched this a bit before, and I've read that you have to wait for the base colour to dry, not put too much matte top coat, etc. Also, I've read that adding a few drops of polish thinner might do the trick in preventing streaks. I've tried all these steps, but to no avail! My polish still gets ruined almost on every finger when I want to use matte!

Why is this happening, and what can I do?


----------



## Nailfinity (Apr 21, 2015)

It looks like you've put on a very thin coat of the matte topcoat. You might want to put on a bit thicker coat. I always put on a coat of a quick dry topcoat before I apply the matte topcoat. That really helps getting an even and flawless result.

I use the OPI matte topcoat and it doesn't matter how long I wait before applying the topcoat it always picks up some of the color. The quick dry topcoat solves that aswell.

These are my nails with a matte topcoat, applied like I told you. The color is Rimmel Bestival Blue in case your wondering.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

